

I lost my voice before speaking to 1,000 people at DEFCON - raffi
http://blog.strategiccyber.com/2012/07/28/i-lost-my-voice-before-speaking-at-defcon-and-went-on-anyways/

======
ditoa
Quite funny but I feel for the guy. I lost my voice an hour before a meeting
with upper management a few years ago. Thankfully they were all quite
understanding and accepted the written report and me answering any questions
they had with written responses.

